# Which fish actually can coexist with bettas peacefully?



## lionfishgirl (Jun 22, 2012)

I've asked this question so many times before but keep getting conflicting or ridiculous answers. For example people saying to put oscars in the tank with bettas or goldfish...I'm not a betta expert, but I know a few things. Anyway I have a 10 gallon tank that is home to a single female called Les Mis. I really want to add more fish but am unsure as to what to add. I know what doesn't work, but what does?


----------



## lauralou (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a heavily planted 3 gallon tank with 1 male betta, 2 ghost shrimp, and a nerite snail. Now I know that those are not fish, but they are tankmates. At first I worried that Fat Boy, the world's hungriest betta, would eat the shrimp, and he did seem to be stalking them, but things have ended up just fine. I'm sure the heavy plant cover was useful when the shrimp were new, giving them plenty of hiding places, before everybody learned to get along.

I have a second tank that will soon be a betta tank. Current inhabitants are cory cats. I don't actually know from experience that this will work out well, but I've read that it does. And I have high hopes.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

A 10 gallon is perfect for a female Betta sorority. You could have 5 females in there... Just be sure to do lots of research on the subject if you want to do this, there are lots of things that you need to do specifically to have the best luck!


----------



## lionfishgirl (Jun 22, 2012)

I want a betta sorority but I'm really scared to go for one. When I was younger I had a betta sorority in a 10 gallon tank and it was a nightmare. Those individual fish were just no compatible. I ended up having to split them up. If that were to happen again I don't have any back up tanks, so you can see my dilemma about going for a group of female bettas again.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

In my sorority tank I have white cloud minnows and cory catfish. At first the bettas lunged at them a few times but they quickly realized that these other fish are not bettas. 

The drawback with the white clouds is that they actually prefer colder water (up to 72*). You could try neons instead, but you need at least 5 of them otherwise they stress out and nip fins. 

Corys have a slightly higher temp tolerance, but again you need at least 3-5 of the same species because they prefer to be in groups. 

Other docile companion fish could be livebearers like platies, mollies, swordtails, or female guppys.


----------

